# Sticky  Good Past Threads



## kyle1745

Some good past Breeding, Eggs & Tadpoles threads:

*Good Reading:*

For those obsessed with their tadpole water
Misting, RO vs Tap water?
If you have anything you would like to see added or changed in this list please send me or a mod a PM.


----------



## ihatehumans

thanks for some good topics!


----------



## a1pha

Are there any definitive posts about care, timing, etc of eggs?


----------



## BLRimitator

I just had a clutch laid in film canister 2 days with 2 eggs in the clutch ago when will I be able to see or tell if the good or not? It's my pair of r.chazuta first clutch there laid. So hopefully there good 🐸

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

